

The $16,000 Paperback - downandout
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/1863950044/ref=tmm_pap_used_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=used&sr=&qid=

======
k1t
It can get much more extreme than $16,000!

Amazon’s $23,698,655.93 book about flies -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2475854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2475854)

------
paulhauggis
This happens because of auto-pricing bots. My favorite is when the bots price
it in the opposite direction and you get $100 books for 99 cents.

